# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Why apple iBook 12" rules so much.

## racer

Because ...

1. The battery lasts to watch 2 DiVX movies or surf/work for 4 hours
2. It weights less than 2kg
3. It fits on a normal handbag
4. It detects your mobile phone without drivers in 5'
5. It connects you via GPRS without drivers in 5'
6. It runs MAC OS X, based on FreeBSD
7. It only crashes when you load Microsoft Word
8. It has no breathing holes underneath
9. It's completely silent
10. It's comfortable enough
11. The girls adore it
12. It made me write a post about it


PS: Η αφορμή για το παραπάνω post ήτανε ότι τώρα που μετακόμισα σε καινούργιο σπίτι δεν έχω ακόμα internet οπότε προσπαθούσα επι ματαίω και για κανα μισάωρο να μπω μέσω GPRS απο τα Windows (που έχω περάσει τουλάχιστον 50ΜΒ προγράμματα επι του θέματος) ... με το iBook μπήκα σε 5' ...

----------


## nkladakis

το δικο μου Powerbook τα κανει σε 5" οχι 5'  ::

----------


## Belibem

Τι κρίμα που σε ένα χρόνο θα είναι obsolete technology  ::   ::

----------


## TNS

> Τι κρίμα που σε ένα χρόνο θα είναι obsolete technology


Γιατί;;; Με την ίδια λογική αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα laptop...

----------


## JS

> 7. It only crashes when you load Microsoft Word


Όλα τα λεφτά  ::   ::   ::  
Ο ΙΕ δεν κολάει ;  ::

----------


## trendy

Έχει safari ρε!

----------


## DVD_GR

> Because ...
> 
> 1. The battery lasts to watch 2 DiVX movies or surf/work for 4 hours
> 2. It weights less than 2kg
> 3. It fits on a normal handbag
> 4. It detects your mobile phone without drivers in 5'
> 5. It connects you via GPRS without drivers in 5'
> 6. It runs MAC OS X, based on FreeBSD
> 7. It only crashes when you load Microsoft Word
> ...


για τους ασχετους δωσε μας μια τιμη κτλπ.....

----------


## Belibem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Belibem
> 
> Τι κρίμα που σε ένα χρόνο θα είναι obsolete technology  
> 
> 
> Γιατί;;; Με την ίδια λογική αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα laptop...



μμ μπααααα!  ::  
Τώρα χωρίς πλάκα είναι καθαρή τρέλλα να αγοράσει κανείς κάτι βασισμένο σε powerpc αυτό τον καιρό! Περιμένετε μερικούς μήνες να βγούν τα νέα με intel γιατι θα κλαίτε τα λεφτά σας.

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Because ...
> 
> 1. The battery lasts to watch 2 DiVX movies or surf/work for 4 hours
> 2. It weights less than 2kg
> 3. It fits on a normal handbag
> 4. It detects your mobile phone without drivers in 5'
> 5. It connects you via GPRS without drivers in 5'
> ...


Βεβαίως, το ξέχασα αυτό, και θυμήθηκα και μερικά άλλα:
13. It costs less than 1000 euros
14. It is as fast as my desktop (amd 2400+)
15. It will not loose half its value in 6 months


JS: δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον IE του σχεδόν καθόλου

Bebilem: βασικά ανοίγεις άλλο θέμα εδω. Τα intel-based mac θα βγούνε σε τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο και λογικά τα laptop ακόμα πιο μετά. Επιπλέον θα πρέπει να υπάρξει και κάποια περίοδος προσαρμογής, de-bugging, μείωσης τιμών κλπ προτού γίνουνε πραγματικά καλά. Άρα μιλάμε για έναν ορίζοντα τουλάχιστον 18 μηνών ... aren't we?

----------


## koki

> Έχει safari ρε!



Ναι, και έχει και openoffice.org με X11, οpenoffice.org χωρίς Χ11 μέσω ΝeoOfficeJ που πλέον είναι έτοιμο για release, και Abiword για Mac OS X. 

Who cares about M$ Word?

Αν είναι να κλέψω, ας κλέψω κάτι που το αξίζει.

----------


## Billgout

Jismy +++++

----------


## Belibem

Αφού είναι τόσο καλό όσο λέτε θα περιμένω κανα 6-8μηνο που θα κοιτάνε όλοι να τα σπρώξουν όσο όσο και μπορεί τότε να χτυπήσω κανένα  ::  
Για τη "δουλειά" που το θέλω θα κάνει και μετά απο μισό χρόνο

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Έχει safari ρε!
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, και έχει και openoffice.org με X11, οpenoffice.org χωρίς Χ11 μέσω ΝeoOfficeJ που πλέον είναι έτοιμο για release, και Abiword για Mac OS X. 
> 
> Who cares about M$ Word?
> ...


Έλα μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα τώρα...εγώ έβαλα OpenOffice (πριν κάνα χρόνο) και το έβγαλα σε μία ώρα...έχεις δοκιμάσει να φτιάξεις πολύπλοκα tables?

----------


## Billgout

> Αφού είναι τόσο καλό όσο λέτε θα περιμένω κανα 6-8μηνο που θα κοιτάνε όλοι να τα σπρώξουν όσο όσο και μπορεί τότε να χτυπήσω κανένα  
> Για τη "δουλειά" που το θέλω θα κάνει και μετά απο μισό χρόνο


Χλωμό σε βλέπω  ::  

Αν δεν βγάλει η Intel κανένα επεξεργαστή της προκοπής, βλέπω οι RISC να γίνονται ΑΚΡΙΒΟθώρητοι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ekklisis

Εμένα όλη μου η δουλειά είναι δυστυχώς γραμμένη σε ms word. Μπορεί να μεταφερθεί στο mac χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω microsoft όφις;

----------


## koki

Δεν ξέρω, σας παραπέμπω εδώ http://tech.portal.awmn/modules.php?nam ... =0&thold=0 ή εδώ http://software.newsforge.com/article.p ... 14/2137222

----------

